# New Requirements for Super visa insurance Canada



## tayyab599 (3 mo ago)

Some new requirements of super visa insurance have recently been announced by Immigration Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC).

According to Immigration Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC) candidates must fulfill these new requirements in order to purchase super visa insurance.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

tayyab599 said:


> Some new requirements of super visa insurance have recently been announced by Immigration Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC).


Not much use for Australian immigration though.


----------

